# old School install



## SQPhantom (Feb 23, 2015)

I am going to get started on an install over the winter. I will be running the following equipment:

Eclipse ECD-416 (BNIB)
Audio Control MVC (BNIB)
Crossfire CFX-3.24 (BNIB)
Crossfire CFQ-31m (BNIB)
Image Dynamics 6.5 2 ohms (BNIB) ( cant remember part #)
Stevens Audio Pro Mini horn 
USD Audio Pro15b (baffle) (BNIB)
JBL GTO 755.6

I will post pictures as it comes together. Took me a while to locate all of this old school goodness.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Good deal....


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

What model car are you putting this equipment in?


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I have 3 of the AudioControl MVC & am interested in how you like them? I am putting them in my next install.


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

Btw, what color is your MVC? I have a BNIB white, an used Grey & an used Dark Green. I think the Green was a custom build by AudioControl.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I liked the mvc when I had it, I used it to do volume after the crossover because nothing before it had volume control, and it was in my house so it was nice to have the knob mounted to the table next to the couch.

I don't see how the mvc fits into your install unless its being used as a line driver? seems the eclipses always had strong output so the mvc seems redundant? unless its an erganomic thing in which case hell yeah.


----------



## SQPhantom (Feb 23, 2015)

2014 Jetta and mvc is white

Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## SQPhantom (Feb 23, 2015)

It will be a long process due to limited time with work/ family

Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

FYI, make sure you post your build here:

Build Logs & Project Install Gallery - Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum


----------



## nautic70 (Oct 20, 2010)

SQPhantom said:


> I am going to get started on an install over the winter. I will be running the following equipment:
> 
> Eclipse ECD-416 (BNIB)
> Audio Control MVC (BNIB)
> ...


Looks pretty close to my list

Denon DCT-100
Audison bit one
Mcintosh MC4000m
JBL 2118's
ES horns
USD 12's
app membrane built into the sub box.

Going into my 06 F-150 Super Crew.


----------



## ryanr7386 (Feb 21, 2011)

nautic70 said:


> Looks pretty close to my list
> 
> Denon DCT-100
> Audison bit one
> ...


Only similarity is your using the same brand of Sub! Fill me in or am I missing something? Nice gear though


----------



## SQPhantom (Feb 23, 2015)

Which usd 12s pros? 

Sent from my HTCD200LVW using Tapatalk


----------

